# le cadeau de noel



## juju palavas (2 Novembre 2005)

moi c'est ça et vous??


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

Ben moi, j'ai command&#233; une nouvelle ma&#238;tresse, une copine &#224; la M&#232;re No&#235;l


----------



## juju palavas (2 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, j'ai commandé une nouvelle maîtresse, une copine à la Mère Noël


c'est aussi la copine de la mere michele ?non,,


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, j'ai command&#233; une nouvelle ma&#238;tresse




Ouais, sans d&#233;c', on a le droit ? 

Heu, j'vais p't'&#234;tre demander &#224; ma femme avant, quand m&#234;me :mouais:

En fait je voudrais bien trouver un modem ethernet pas trop cher pour No&#235;l


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Heu, j'vais p't'être demander à ma femme avant, quand même :mouais:


C'est plus prudent d'encrypter ton mail de commande


----------



## juju palavas (2 Novembre 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, sans déc', on a le droit ?
> 
> Heu, j'vais p't'être demander à ma femme avant, quand même :mouais:
> 
> En fait je voudrais bien trouver un modem ethernet pas trop cher pour Noël






Annonces Google

Cadeau Noel
Idee cadeau original
Cadeau pour homme
Idée cadeau
Cadeau idee

le modem pour noel prochain


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> c'est aussi la copine de la mere michele ?non,,


Non, non, pas celle là :mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Novembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> Annonces Google
> 
> Cadeau Noel
> Idee cadeau original
> ...




Merci Père Goog   heu, non, Père Noël !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, j'ai commandé une nouvelle maîtresse, une copine à la Mère Noël




mon cadeau de noel sera en avance : 
une titine toute petite et surement pas de premiere jeunesse    

pour le iDog ça me vaut aussi , selement s'il fait faire le menage et surveillance des enfants!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> pour le iDog ça me vaut aussi , selement s'il fait faire le menage et surveillance des enfants!!!



Là je crois que tu en demandes beaucoup.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Novembre 2005)

Moi je veux un juju palavas en plastique :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Novembre 2005)




----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> mon cadeau de noel sera en avance :
> une titine toute petite et surement pas de premiere jeunesse







Tu serais bien là dedans ; bon, c'est pas une italienne mais elle est choupette :rateau:



			
				Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> pour le iDog ça me vaut aussi , selement s'il fait faire le menage et surveillance des enfants!!!


J'ai un molosse pour ton élevage


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Novembre 2005)

Cher Papa No&#235;l

Cette ann&#233;e, comme j'ai &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s sage (Si si, je te jure que j'ai boul&#233; rouge que trois fois), je voudrais qu'il y ait la paix dans le monde, que tout le monde devienne gentil et vachement copain au bar MacG, avec des smilies mignons dans tous les posts. Je voudrais que tout le monde soit d'accord dans tous les threads et que les modos ils laissent tout le monde discuter de ce qu'il veut ; m&#234;me de la politique, parce que si tout le monde est gentil, h&#233; ben &#231;a sera pas grave...
Voila. On dirait comme &#231;a que &#231;a serait d'accord, Papa No&#235;l?
Merci.

Ton Patoch' qui est tr&#232;s gentil.


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Cher Papa Noël
> 
> Cette année, comme j'ai été très sage (Si si, je te jure que j'ai boulé rouge que trois fois), je voudrais qu'il y ait la paix dans le monde, que tout le monde devienne gentil et vachement copain au bar MacG, avec des smilies mignons dans tous les posts. Je voudrais que tout le monde soit d'accord dans tous les threads et que les modos ils laissent tout le monde discuter de ce qu'il veut ; même de la politique, parce que si tout le monde est gentil, hé ben ça sera pas grave...
> Voila. On dirait comme ça que ça serait d'accord, Papa Noël?
> ...


T'as fumé un brocciu :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (2 Novembre 2005)

Je voudrais un iPod qui ne se raye pas...

Je sais je casse un peu l'ambiance


----------



## valoriel (2 Novembre 2005)

moi j'veux un powerbook  :love: :love:


----------



## golf (2 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> moi j'veux un powerbook  :love: :love:


Valo, mon petit, on t'a déjà expliqué pour le Père Noël :mouais:  

Visiblement, là, t'as compris moins vite que l'histoire des choux et cigognes avec la Mère Noël


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Novembre 2005)

Tiens, j'ai commandé des G3 pour Noel...mais rien a voir avec Apple....







​



pour info, ce sont des branches d'arc...]


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Novembre 2005)

une amoureuse pour un contrat à durée illimitée  
:love: :love: :love: 

un ibook pour offrir 
 


des vacances 
:rateau:

préparer des bons cours   

comprendre tous les élèves 

et avoir le temps :mouais: :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2005)

Moi, je voudrais que le Père Noêl m'apporte du boulot et un nouveau Mac. Mais, dans un cas comme dans l'autre, c'est mal barré.


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> une amoureuse pour un contrat à durée illimitée


Désespéré à ce point  :mouais:  



			
				joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> comprendre tous les élèves


Mouarfff...
Une petite fumette 



			
				joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> préparer des bons cours


Etre compris des élèves :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Désespéré à ce point  :mouais:




*C'est pas gentil*
de se moquer d'un prince charmant sur son joli cheval blanc


----------



## elKBron (3 Novembre 2005)

ah ben pour moi ce sera plutot un ampli :love:Rotel :love:, pour accompagner une paire d enceintes :love:Quad :love:






photo non contractuelle (je me suis pas encore decide pour le modele )

et avec un peu de bol, je l aurai avant la noel :mouais:​


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Novembre 2005)

Je ne sais pas quoi demander aux (et oui, y'en a plusieurs   ) papas noel...
Si vous avez des p'tites id&#233;es 
Et pas necessairement de l'informatique hein :


----------



## Nephou (3 Novembre 2005)

&#224; votre place je ne demanderai rien _enfin ce que j'en dis_


----------



## macelene (3 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> à votre place je ne demanderai rien _enfin ce que j'en dis_





Ben alors...

*FUSION... 
* :rateau:     ​


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> à votre place je ne demanderai rien _enfin ce que j'en dis_


Vu sous cet angle, t'as pas fini de remonter des fils


----------



## valoriel (3 Novembre 2005)

et mon powerbook, il en est ou?


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> et mon powerbook, il en est ou?


DT©


----------



## elKBron (3 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> DT©


Dans Ton Ciel ? avec les autres cadeaux de Santa Klaus ?


----------



## valoriel (3 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> DT©


J'le saurais quand même :mouais:  













  ​


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> J'le saurais quand m&#234;me :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu sais, il est pas gros le 12"...
​


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Novembre 2005)

moi, je voudrais bien un Quad, mais il y a peu de suspens, parce que je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; command&#233;...


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Novembre 2005)

un PM Quad G5 ou un quad &#224; 4 roues?


----------



## elKBron (3 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> moi, je voudrais bien un Quad, mais il y a peu de suspens, parce que je l'ai déjà commandé...


:love::love::love:


----------



## valoriel (3 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, il est pas gros le 12"...


Mais euh... :rose: :rose:

moi c'est celui là que je veux :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Désespéré à ce point  :mouais:


 
bah être monogame à répétition .. c'est pas très constructif à la fin!


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> et mon powerbook, il en est ou?


"Shiping from Finland by sleigh"


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> bah être monogame à répétition .. c'est pas très constructif à la fin!


Ah, ben oui, monogame, c'est une faute de goût et d'organisation :mouais: 

On va te commander un carnet de bons :rateau:

Le Users Guide est par ici...


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ben oui, monogame, c'est une faute de go&#251;t et d'organisation :mouais:


ah bah non rien &#224; voir,l&#224; encore  !! mais bon je fais des essais mais je trouve pas encore ce qui m'irait comme un paire de gants pos&#233;e sur des fesses  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Mais euh... :rose: :rose:
> 
> moi c'est celui là que je veux :love:



Heureusement que tu ne veux pas un portable PC, plus gros qu'un portable Mac. Sinon, l'introduction dans le c... serait particulièrement douloureuse.


----------



## Nephou (4 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> l'introduction dans le c...



Tu pourrais être plus clair ? con ou cul ? _faut assumer jusqu'au bout mon vieux_


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> un PM Quad G5 ou un quad à 4 roues?



un G5 bien sûr, on est pas sur MacGé, là???:rateau: 

parce que ce que je pense du Quad à quatre roues: tous les inconvénients du 2 roues (dont je suis usagé), et tous les inconvénients des voitures (que j'abhore par dessus tout)...le meilleur du pire des compromis...


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> un G5 bien sûr, on est pas sur MacGé, là???:rateau:
> 
> parce que ce que je pense du Quad à quatre roues: tous les inconvénients du 2 roues (dont je suis usagé), et tous les inconvénients des voitures (que j'abhore par dessus tout)...le meilleur du pire des compromis...


Je suis d'accord avec toi, c'etait pour savoir si je lui lançais des cailloux ou pas :rateau::casse:


----------



## valoriel (4 Novembre 2005)

Au lieu de parler de cul ou de lancer des cailloux, vous feriez mieux de vous occupez de mon powerbook 













 :love: :love:​


----------



## golf (4 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ...vous feriez mieux de vous occupez de mon powerbook


Oui, oui, on va faire un effort :mouais: 
Tu as une préférence de marque pour la vaseline :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> un G5 bien sûr, on est pas sur MacGé, là???:rateau:
> 
> parce que ce que je pense du Quad à quatre roues: tous les inconvénients du 2 roues (*dont je suis usagé*), et tous les inconvénients des voitures (que j'abhore par dessus tout)...le meilleur du pire des compromis...




Très, usagé ? Nan, dis le, parce que si t'es trop usagé, on te jette et on en rachète un neuf !


----------



## ikiki (4 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui, on va faire un effort :mouais:
> Tu as une préférence de marque pour la vaseline :rateau:



Un effort pour amoindrir les efforts futurs de valoriels  :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (4 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas avec &#231;a que tu vas avoir ton PB dans les mains...


avec quoi?


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Très, usagé ? Nan, dis le, parce que si t'es trop usagé, on te jette et on en rachète un neuf !



d'accord, jette, mais si tu en rachètes un, prends en un bien, avec des options et tout, sinon, ça tient pas longtemps....


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Oh!!
> 
> toi le malokoffiote, hein
> 
> ...



c'est pas avec ça que tu vas avoir ton PB dans les mains... 




​


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Novembre 2005)

fichtre, ça sent les boules... rouges


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Novembre 2005)

tu veux dire que t'as les boules...


rouges​


----------



## valoriel (4 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas avec ça que tu vas avoir ton PB dans les mains...


Tu disais?


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Novembre 2005)

je disais : 



> Dans les mains



Mais demande &#224; golf, on peut peut-etre te le placer ailleurs


Edit : :rose:


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Novembre 2005)

coquine va...


----------



## valoriel (4 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Mais demande &#224; *glof*, on peut peut-etre te le placer ailleurs


Tu veux parler de golf sans doute, non?   

D'ailleur faudra lui demander d'&#233;diter ton post, car me faire dire des choses que je n'ai jamais penser, c'est de la diffamation


----------



## ikiki (4 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleur faudra lui demander d'éditer ton post, car me faire dire des choses que je n'ai jamais penser, c'est de la diffamation




D'ailleurs qu'est ce qui se passe t'il, des posts disparaissent...???
Ya Gérard Majax parmi nous?


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Novembre 2005)

quels post?

Toi, tu es deja &#224; l'ap&#233;ro, non?


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Novembre 2005)

Apéro????


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Novembre 2005)

Fais ton choix!!


----------



## La mouette (4 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Ap&#233;ro????




Voil&#224; une id&#233;e qu'elle est bonne  :love:


----------



## ikiki (4 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> quels post?




le post de valoriel qui m'était adressé, que tu as cité...





			
				le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu es deja à l'apéro, non?




Ben ouais, avec des tuc, et toi?


----------



## juju palavas (4 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Apéro????


 deja fait


----------



## golf (4 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux parler de Golf sans doute, non?


[note 1]Ne pas fournir la vaseline[/note]
[note 2]Changer le PB pour un Wurlitzer[/note]


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux parler de Golf sans doute, non?



Hou, le vilain, il a mis une majuscule...


----------



## valoriel (4 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Hou, le vilain, il a mis une majuscule...


mais non


----------



## golf (4 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> mais non


Mais si :rateau: 






et/ou


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

tiens, je viens de recevoir mon cadeau de noel, yes, il est en avance......


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (27 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> à votre place je ne demanderai rien _enfin ce que j'en dis_




Parce qu'on a tout!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, j'ai commandé une nouvelle maîtresse, une copine à la Mère Noël



Celle-là?  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

... Ou celle-là?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

... A moins que...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

:modo:

La deuxième photo est franchement obscène... franchement.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> :modo:
> 
> La deuxième photo est franchement obscène... franchement.



Oui ; certes, mais pour un choix judicieux il faut un certain éventail de possibilités... C'est la plaie de devoir se décider pour un cadeau...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui ; certes, mais pour un choix judicieux il faut un certain éventail de possibilités... C'est la plaie de devoir se décider pour un cadeau...



Remarque, sur la deuxième, en cas de disette, t'as plus à bouffer !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Remarque, sur la deuxième, en cas de disette, t'as plus à bouffer !



Et puis, pas besoin de la larder pour qu'elle lâche du jus à la cuisson... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

Les brames en tombent !! Tant de clairvoyance couplée à de telles qualités culinaires, je me re-cerf un verre tiens !

Bravo !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Celle-là?  :love:




tu ne trouves pas qu'elle louche ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> tu ne trouves pas qu'elle louche ?


Nââââân! Du tout!


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nââââân! Du tout!



disons que ...
enfin....
vous m'avez compris...?


----------

